# K2 Disco Monkey???



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya all! I gotsa question! I have been riding a Wallmart Mongoose special for awhile now. I've violated a major rule. I purchased the bike for $100. I have now put about $1K itno components for the bike. I just got a K2 Disco Monkey Frame to put all my good parts on. Has anyone had experience with this frame? I mostly ride XC and am wondering if the frame is going to work for me. I couldn't resist buying it because the price was right.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sure it will work for you. It's not a bad frame, but it's design is somewhat dated. I have a 99' K2 F'n Monkey ( same bike dif year) that I use for XC riding and it works fine, but then again I don't take XC riding very serious. For if I did I would certainly invest money in a newer updated frame design. But I digress, go on and enjoy your monkey you'll love it. Also for more help with your K2 check out the K2 riders forum = http://idriders.com/proflex/index.htm


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*I have a K2 evo (same frame as the Disco Monkey) and...*

I love it..
I set the bike for freeride and have no problem with it but for XC,FR,DS,DH the first thing you have to do with that bike is change the rear "shock" ,thos noleen sucks ....I put a Vanilla RC on my and is much better..
Ride on..


----------



## Dog breath wastland racer (Jan 25, 2004)

*Walmart rules, so does Kmart, and Big lots!*

thats were all my bikes come from..............


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Yeagh, I'm almost done putting it together. I sat on it and bounced. The spring is only 450 lb. I am wondering if it is to soft for 180lbs.

Juanjo, Do you know what size shock to order and which model would be the best??? Is the one you have air or does it have a spring to? And, how much did you pay for your Vannila?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Hey Thumper*

Here are the K2 recommended spring rates for your weight:

150-190lbs = 550
180-220 = 600

As far as the shock size for the Fox Vanilla RC you can get either a 7.785 or an 8.5 eye to eye. Either one will work, with a little modification to the seat tube area. The one Juanjo is running, Vanilla RC, is a coil shock. For the best deal check out Ebay.


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*e. 2 e.*

My RC is 8.75 with a 500 X 2.8 spring and give me 7+ inches of sweet travel.
It may be to high for XC but if you want a more FR setup will be good.
I'm 170lb and is a bit to soft the spring (500) ...
Ride on.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Wow, I stand corrected. Anyhow most...*

other K2 riders are using either 8.5 x 2.5 or 7.875 x 2.25/2.0 Vanilla RC's. The 8.75 x 2.75 will work best if you run a softer spring to give it more sag. The stock K2 shock is an 8.25 x 2.0, so that 8.75 is adding allot of geometry change making the bike really steep, not good for DH/FR were slacker angles serve better.


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Man...*

Man, you guys are good. I'm glad I came to this board. Thanks for all the info. I'm ganna go check out Ebay.


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*price$$$*

Hey guys, I found one on ebay starting out at $125 or buy it now for $200. Is that a good deal?

Here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657042638&category=42317

Found a Romic also,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=42317&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Trail Thumper said:


> Hey guys, I found one on ebay starting out at $125 or buy it now for $200. Is that a good deal?
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> ...


 The eye to eye length is too short on those shocks. personally I would run an Fox w/ an 8.5" iei. The EVO's and Disco Monkeys were originally spece'd w/ 4" front forks so add a 5"+ fork and a smaller than 8.25" iei rear and you have a big slacker.


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Here is a 7 7 K2*

I post this K2 a few thousand times but maybe you want to see it...
Here you can see how it look with a RC 8.75 / 2.8 with 7" travel rear and the WB DH-3 with another 7" in front... I find this setup very good for freeride.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*3 things.....*

1st No Romic will work on any K2 frame.

2nd The 7.5 i2i might be a typo, but I agree it would be too short. The shortest you should go is 7.875, this barely slacks the geometry. I know, becasue that's what I use.

3rd Not to criticize Jaunjo but from looking at his bike with the 7" front and way too long rear shock, that bottom bracket height must be around 15-16", which tends too make the bike unstable at speed and when riding skinnies. But hey too each his own, if he's happy, that's cool.


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good eye*

red 5..
Very good man...bottom bracket height 16 inches even..
But I don't agree about that INESTABILITY thing..with 2.7 and 2.5 tires and a thousand lbs. the bike is very stable and beside that my setup is for dirt jumping and freeride, no for race in the F1.
Ride on.


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice loo'kn K2 Juanjo.

This whole shock thing is getting to me. Am I really going to have to pay at least $200 bucks for a chock? Does anyone have a used one? Sheesh!


----------



## MadSkillz (Jan 29, 2004)

*in my experience...*

I've got a mokey also, and I put a stratos helix expert on it. It gives me a little over six inches of travel. You have a hard core trail bike, not a downhill bike. I don't think these bikes were designed to have more travel than 6. Granted more will work, but it does throw off the geometry, With a marz. Z-1 on the front, and some trailpimps, I've dropped this bike off of everything around and many, many runs on the pro course at snow shoe. I have a turner dhr, which was designed to be abused, but I have really really beaten the k2 far beyond what I or anybody else thought it could handle. 
Call stratos (even with the cust. service drama I've heard about in the past--I never had a prob) and they'll set you up with the right stuff. They hooked me up, even sent me an extra set of bushings. Atleast do yourself a favor and look into it. I've been spanking my monkey for 2 years.....


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Thumper....*

if you looking for a used shock cheaper try asking the guys on this board https://idriders.com/proflex/index.htm someone might be able to help you. In the mean time here is a site with more pics of K2's to help inspire you....
https://home.earthlink.net/~mtnk2biker/evo_bikes.html

This is what my 99' F'n Monkey used to look like, before my Big Hit, with a 8.5" i2i Vanilla RC and 24" rear wheel.
<img src=https://idriders.com/proflex/galleries/RED5/OldRide.jpg>


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Like that!*

Taht yellow one of yours is cool. Thanks for the other pics too. They make me wanna go bigger on the forks, 

Well, I found another rear shock on Ebay. Can you guys tell me what you think of this one? I know, I'm starting to be a pain in the ass with this thread but, I really appreciate your advice.

Heres the link for the new shock,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=42317&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Good choice,,,,,*

just be sure to get your spring softer than normal to adjust for the extra measurement. For example if you'd need a 550, get a 500. Awesome, good luck on the auction.

No worries about all the questions, I completely understand. I obsess about my bikes constantly and continue to change things, making adjustments here and there.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Trail Thumper said:


> Taht yellow one of yours is cool. Thanks for the other pics too. They make me wanna go bigger on the forks,
> 
> Well, I found another rear shock on Ebay. Can you guys tell me what you think of this one? I know, I'm starting to be a pain in the ass with this thread but, I really appreciate your advice.
> 
> ...


 Check the Proflex riders group website just to make sure an 8.5" will fit a small or medium frame if you have one. If memory serves 8.5" iei fits large and XL frames only.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Good point.....*

if memeory serves correct, the small & medium frames will need to run a 24" rear wheel for the Vanilla RC to work, otherwise get a Vanilla R.


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Sheesh*

I wasn't aware that frame size was a factor, mine is a med.  I'm glad you guys said something before I purchased the wrong one! OK, now I'm really confused. I measured my Noleen and it is 8.25 from eye to eye. WHAT SHOULD I DO????


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*I think..*

That a change of shock , even if you get the same zise will make a big diference in the performance of the bike...Now a 8 1/2 will make the bike higher and will give you more travel , no bad idea at all...


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*would it fit?*

OK ....... found a never used 2002 Vanilla R, 7.875, 2" stroke, 500lb spring for $75 bucks, yay or nay!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Yeah...*

the Vanilla R is a good choice if you cannot run the RC. And the 7.875 length is the longest your going to find. I have an R on my Monkey at the moment, because I didn't like the way the RC fits. The R will still be a vast improvement over the stock Noworks, oops I mean Noleen, shock.


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*75$???*

75 $ a good deal? Also, what do you think about coil-less. or should I stick with the coiled? I found this one,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=42317&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Thanks Red5


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*what about???*

What about the Floar R? Aint got no spring.


----------



## Juanjo (Jan 27, 2004)

*Coil*

First try to be sure what is the setup that you want for your bike..
A XC or FR setup.
For XC air shock is ok but for FR get coil type.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Agreed....*

Air - XC/ Light FR (small drops 2-3ft max) / Coil - Everything Else.

BTW, $75.00 is a very good price.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Trail Thumper said:


> What about the Floar R? Aint got no spring.


 An air shock requires frame and swingarm mods, on a large & XL possibly the same on a med. Personally I don't like a shorter shock than the stock 8.25"iei. I ran a shorter Fox and found it slackened the head angle too much. If I were you I'd give the Noleen a chance. I jumped on the Noleen sucks bandwagon and purchased a $350 Stratos Helix Pro during my DM build-up. After a few months the Stratos required service so I put the Noleen on and found it wasn't all that bad. You got to remember the EVO/ Disco monkey is an older design .


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yeagh, maybe ...*

I would give the Nollen a chance, I like the plush ride and all but, from what I have read in the MTBR product reveiws, they break alot. I'm just scared of being 5 miles out and having it bust on me, only to push my bike back. I did get the Vanilla R coil over at 7.789. I'll be sticking with a new but, older 4" DH fork in the front so, hopefuly it won't be a slacker. I also bought a new spring for the shock but, it is for a 2.5 travel rear. Hopefully that will allow me a little more adjustability to compensate for the slack, I can stiff'n it up a little.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*keep in mind....*

that the beauty of coil shocks is you can still ride out on the spring, whereas on an air your walking. So don't worry about it failing.


----------

